# colourful american cichlids



## byron (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey guys, does anyone know any american cichlids with impressive colouring>? Let me know because im trying to find something to replace my flowerhorn in my tank.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

I think it depends on what kind of coloring you are looking for. There are many fish with lots of natural coloring that look beautiful, like rotkeil severums, jack dempseys, Green terrors, fire mouths, and a variety of geophagus. You also have the cross breeds/mutations like flower horns, parrots, kurrin parrots, and electric blue jack dempseys. 

I am into the wild types. Its kick ass to have a nice looking all natural tank.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I agree who heartedly, I dont get those people that put the coloured gravel, pirate ships, etc in there tanks. I keep tanks for a piece of a natural world inside of my house.

Discus and Angels are Cichlids too heh. Discus being incredibly colourful but quite expensive, Geophagus (and related Satonperca and the threadfin heckelii) also have great colours. There are alot of fish to mention so just look around ^.^


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh, something about discus, Unless you know how to test your water, and have a system with good filtration, and your prepared to do water changes, very often, then don't attempt them. AND, if you do go into discus, start with domestics, not wilds.


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

Salvini is an awesome coloured fish, I really miss mine.


----------



## byron (Apr 23, 2010)

Slavinis are rly nice. Does anyone sell them？or know where can I get one?? Also feel free to list more cichlids


----------

